#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.

## mkhurram79

Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.



Assalamualaikum/Hellow/Nihao and ------ to all members. Hope u will like this post.

1- 	
Handbook of Storage Tank Systems - Codes Regulations, and Designs


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2-Water Storage Tank Hydraulic Design

[IMG]http://img32.images****.us/g/waterstoragetankhydraul.pdf/[/IMG]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3-storage tank
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4-FLUSHING OIL STORAGE TANK
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5-storage tank.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6-JSA Erection and testing of storage tank
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7-Storage_Tank_-_Basic_Training_rev_2.ppt
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9-storage tank, pumps, and pipings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10-guide to storage tank Part1and2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Never forget to say thanks if u like this post.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------See More: Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.

----------


## Guniawala

Thanks a lot.

----------


## ccpjeff

Good collection, thanks a lot.

----------


## aan09

*Wonderful collection covering all aspects pertaining to Tankage*

----------


## lucksravi

Thanks lot my dear

----------


## superandy

Really good collection!!!

Thanks brother!

Superandy

----------


## Luiz Campagnac

thanks

----------


## spk

Thank you very much.
Excellent collection.

----------


## smadusuthanan03

thanks a lot for this collection

----------


## nnreddy

Thanks for sharing the AST info.

REDDY

----------


## Jimmy

Thank you very much, Brother, 

Jimmy

----------


## aragorn

thank you very much.good collection

----------


## joe3112

*Thanks mkhurram79* for excellent collection share.

See More: Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.

----------


## Fati2008

Thank yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooou

----------


## Ali366

Thank you mkhurram79. Great effort.

----------


## aol

thanks

----------


## dliu

Many many thanks :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## venkateshs_g

Good collection. Thanks for sharing

----------


## Ramzan

Thanks a Lot Brother

Keep Conveying Informative Collection

Ramzan

----------


## Alil

Jazakallah bro.

----------


## 101043728

Thank you so much!!!!

----------


## khurmi

The Aboveground Steel Storage Tank Handbook (Industrial Health & Safety) by Brian D. Digrado and Gregory A. Thorp;

----------


## chellsbreeze

thanks a lot for the collection you've posted. Btw, i'll be grateful if you could assist me with any book associate to "Tank vent design" and checking the adequacy of a vent to cater higer inflow

Chells

----------


## khurmi

Go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

For Tank vent design,  Go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.

----------


## rangasamy

> Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.
> 
> Assalamualaikum/Hellow/Nihao and ------ to all members. Hope u will like this post.
> 
> 1- 	
> Handbook of Storage Tank Systems - Codes Regulations, and Designs
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear sir,

pl pl send this links my mail id:rangchem@gmail.com

thanks a lot

----------


## Pramadi

Thank you very much.Good collection, Brothers

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## suchart

Many thank friend

----------


## recep

good collection thank you very much

----------


## inzenjer

does anyove have 
BS 2654 Specification for manufacture of vertical steel welded non-refrigerated storage tanks with butt-welded shells for the petroleum industry
thank you in advance
best regards

----------


## siraitjohan

thank you very much. it's useful for me

----------


## FATHI

great..thanks

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks for the great contribution.

----------


## tsrc8204

Best share and thank to you!

----------


## AminA

Thank you very much.
It was perfect.
Amin

----------


## khurmi

[url]



	Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book PleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeSee More: Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.

----------


## purav

thanku so much

----------


## sharfin

Thanks my lord...

----------


## jainrakeshj

Any body has Applied hydrocarbon thermodynamic book
jainrakeshj@gmail.com
__________________

----------


## august8

Many thanx!!

----------


## aseptman

Great Share, Thanks

----------


## sumon emam

it is a great collection! i did not find other parts of 'Storage_Tank_-_Basic_Training'.

----------


## technicaldreamer

> Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.
> 
> Assalamualaikum/Hellow/Nihao and ------ to all members. Hope u will like this post.
> 
> 1- 	
> Handbook of Storage Tank Systems - Codes Regulations, and Designs
> 
> [IMG]http://img8.images****.us/img8/8317/082478589401sclzzzzzzz.jpg[/IMG]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Could you please share again?
Tanx.

----------


## Priyoyo

Thank's mkhurram....nice book

----------


## chemnguyents

Good materials

----------


## whtechc

some of the links are not working.
Thanks though for the great share

----------


## zorran

Great collection!

Many thanks for sharing.

----------


## Yuri47

Thanks very much for very useful information, but links 1, 6, 7 and 10 are dead

See More: Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.

----------


## matthewbig

Dear mkhurram79,

Links 1, 6, 7 and 10 are dead, please re-upload them.

Regards,
MatthewBIG

----------


## 2803

thank you very much

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

many thanx for the data.

some links are dead can u repost

----------


## gpcshf

thank a lot

----------


## gpcshf

thanks for share

----------


## Harishchopr

Thanks

----------


## yw2889

Thanks. A couple of files (item 10) are not there any more.

----------


## plokij

Hey "mkhurram79",
.
Please accept my deep thanks to you. That was very nice post.

----------


## Murali Krishnan

Good one .Thanks &Best wishes.

----------


## amirghabraei

thanks its great man

----------


## kornengineer

thanks you

----------


## shahryar

Thank you Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo Much

See More: Storage Tank Mania. Very Very Informative.

----------


## nayakya

Dear Mukhurarm 79,

Most of the files are not opening. Can you Please upload again.

If possible forward "JSA Erection and testing of storage tank"  on my email  nayakya@sify.com
Thanks.

----------

